# Diode Assembly



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey guys,
I found out why I keep blowing fuses an my B&S 16 hp. engine. The diode assembly is indeed shot (thanks to mitchell for helping me out) I'm going to have to take the flywheel off and disincombobulate it. The problem is, I looked the part up and it has a different connection than what I need. Mine is a 2 pronged style, with a itty bitty black wire coming additionally from it. Can anyone tell me where I would find one that would fit my engine???

What should I expect to do when I remove the flywheel to change this assembly???


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

http://www.tulsaenginewarehouse.com/drawings/allwiring.pdf this may help you


----------

